# Cabela's SuperMag 1600g Waders



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Bought these a few years ago. Used them maybe 10 times. No leaks. In very good condition. Looking to switch to breathables. They have always been kept inside the house.

Size 10 stout. Still have a lot of life left in them.

$150


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Also open to offers.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

$100


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Bump


----------

